# Itty Bitty Hungry Birds!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's wet, cold and rainy here in San Diego! But that doesn't matter to my Hummers! I have 4 that live here all year round and because it is winter I end up filling the feeder 2x a week! Here's a couple of videos I got today!
They really brighten a dreary day!!!!

Click on the pics...







Here's a still photo .....they are soooo pretty!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Aren't they just amazing?! I don't have feeders out, but I've even seen some here in the Seattle area on nicer days in winter. In summer I have so many flowers I don't need to put out feeders. You got some great pics there!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

No Hummers here by now. And I miss the Orioles too. But no hungry birds here. If they make it to my yard, they go down on their knees and throw their hands up in the air. 

They've made it to the land of milk and honey! :adore:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for the video. I miss hummingbirds. Here we have all kinds of little song birds but I will always miss the hummingbirds. As a kid in would stand under the feeder with my finger up as a perch and wait for them to land while getting a drink. It was such a thrill.


----------

